# SaltDogg SHPE 2000 Auger Binding Bulk salt



## AOS (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi everyone 
I purchased a Saltdogg 2yd V box last year and from its first load of clean dry bulk salt (with factory settings ) the auger would stop. I called my dealer and they said to change baffle settings which I did , I moved them around all last season . In the summer I removed the Auger , Auger bearing, Auger motor to make sure nothing was binding ,greased all wire connecters and check voltage going to control unit.everything was OK This season I have pluged three times with clean dry bulk. My baffle settings now are 1" middle and 2.5on the end. Just wondering if anyone had this problem? 

Thanks AOS


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I never have had a problem with ours we run wet salt and this year our salt is filthy it has straw and leaves in it and it still comes through no problem.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Just bought the same thing, have ran half a yard of grit and 1.5 ton of magic salt without problems. Ill check my settings tonight and get back to you.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I have run mine for three years and dont have many problems with it. I took my baffels out!


----------



## AOS (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Everyone for your reply. If I were to remove my baffles ,the auger motor wouldn't have the power to run. I tried this! It sounds like everyone else has auger motors with more power than mine. So I guess I ether have a bad Motor or Controller? Theres not many parts on these units , but there very expensive when your guessing what to replace!!! Thanks again AOS


----------



## AOS (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi 
Just wondering if anyone has replaced the auger motor in there Salt Dogg 2000 and knows which motor would be better? It seems that the first generation 2000 spreaders had more auger power? I found that they used a different motor. old style is gear to gear reduction and the new style is a China built worm gear reduction. Here are pics of both. My spreader was new last year and has had low auger power from the beginning .. So I'm wondering if i should use the old style motor.? My dealer is no help , he wants to sell me what he has in stock , china made worm gear style... 
Thanks AOS .


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

The gear to gear IS the new style. The worm gear is the older one.

Scott Moorman
BPC


----------



## AOS (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Scott
Do you know where I can get the new style? 
Thanks David


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey AOS, how'd ya come out? Are U still having issues w/ the auger binding? 
I thought mine was going bad also. I figured out I was running the vibe too much and packing the salt therefore overloading the circuit. Could this be your problem also? Since keeping my hands off the vibe and only using it when flow diminishes, I've found I can run even wet salt thru it w/o any problems.


----------



## AOS (Aug 17, 2008)

Problem Solved
They say a picture is worth a thousand words. The old motor didn't have enough power. And to think I empty that spreader 20 times last year by hand because the auger motor didn't have the balls to pull out the material . I'm so glad its fixed. I just ran 4 ton though it ,even took the baffles out and the auger didn't even slow down. With the old motor you couldn't't go down any lower than 5 on the controller or the auger would stop , and with the new motor it still runs down to 1. This tells me the new motor runs on less voltage. . I do believe this will be a go spreader , just had to work out the bugs..

Thanks everyone for your input AOS.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow! Thats ALOT more motor!!! Bet it doesn't have any problems now. Too bad I just had a spinner motor rebuilt-and if either goes bad, I'll have a back-up, albeit a weak one.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

What is the serial # on your spreader ? Just for info purposes of course. I doubt I could run mine with no baffles 
I guess mine is about 2.5 years old when I purchased it.


----------



## AOS (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi T MAN and Sno4U
Well I had to use the spreader in a real storm and it worked great, not one problem . I did put baffles back in to conserve salt , This spreader is awesome for bulk salt. I did get a pic of the Serial # . 
Thanks again AOS

Baffle settings are 2" front 1.5" rear it seams too draw down even that way with my material


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

thanks AOS, I got 1514, probably got the wimpy motor too. Mine's been jambing more when I have been dumping Ice Ban over the top. I need to check today, and get one ordered up.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey. AOS, where did U get the newer motor from? and how much $$$ was it? I think the same motor set-up would be on my 1500, do ya think?


----------



## AOS (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Sno4U
I purchased it from Angelo's Supply' Both motors have the same "Angelo's" part number so ask for the new style. They will probably try to sell you the old style motor? just make sure when ordering. Good luck. www.angelos-supplies.com


----------

